# New to Nissan



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

Hi everyone! Im new to Nissan and im hoping to learn alot from this site. I just bought a silver Spec-V last night. In the past i have only owned 2 Honda Civics, so all i really know about is Honda. Im hoping to learn about my new Nissan in this forum  So far the car is awesome!

Jessica


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Congrats on the purchase Jessica.

I've driven one pretty hard and I must say I thought it handled better and was funner to drive than my NX2000 with bolt-ons.

If you're looking to modify it there are already Cold Air Intakes, Headers, and Exhaust out. Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

Make sure you be gentle while breaking it in and check the oil since many 2.5L engines have used oil during the first few thousand.

Actually check the oil now and make sure it is full.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

Well i bought the car with 1000 miles on it...i guess it was used for a demo. Ive also never owned a manual, so im sure learning on it hasnt been to good for the car  Thanks for the help though.... I will check the oil


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

I learned stick on mine also. Just keep the revs up and let the clutch out slowly. You will notice it is easier to stall with the A/C on, so pay extra attention to the revs because they like to drop faster when you let out the clutch with A/C on.

First gear is very short and you will be finding your self needing to shift in the middle of left turns. Once moving you should really never need to go back into 1st because 2nd works at 10mph.

Try not to lay too much of your brand new rubber on the Vegas pavement.

Just out of curiosity when was your car made? You can find the month it was made on the sticker inside the driver's door.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

cool thanks for the pointers!!! 
Ill have to see when my car was made....havent checked.
Also does anyone know of any aftermarket parts and sites made for the Spec-V, or is the car still too new?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

HotShot has a CAI and a header.

AEM has a CAI. I think Stromung has an exhaust.

Check out www.NissanPerformanceMag.com and look at the SpecV project car.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

there is also an injen cai, i have one on mine it works beautifully, got it off of ebay, 230 dollars, easy install too. stillen is comming out with headers, cai, exaust, flywheel, beefier strut bar, rear sway bars, lowering springs pro kit, for eibach, ground effects and some other things... look on their site www.stillen.com


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Silver02Spec-V said:


> *cool thanks for the pointers!!!
> Ill have to see when my car was made....havent checked.
> Also does anyone know of any aftermarket parts and sites made for the Spec-V, or is the car still too new? *



Hey Jessica. First off, welcome to the Nissan family. Glad to see a new name around here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

yeah, welcome to the wonderful world of NISSAN...everyone here on the forums is cool and are very knowledgeable on our cars, so whatever it is u need, were here!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey I'm coming to Vegas in November maybe you can take me for a spin since I will have to leave my Spec V behind, I will be in withdrawal.


----------

